# صور نادرة للعديد من القديسين (و هما عايشين)



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

_(اسم صاحب الصورة تحتها)













*ابونا عبد المسيح الحبشي*_


_







*ابونا عبد المسيح الحبشي*












*ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي*










*ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي والبابا شنودة*












*ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي *
*والأنبا مينا آفا مينا المتنيح*









*ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي *
*والأنبا مينا آفا مينا المتنيح*










*ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي *







*ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي *










*ابونا يسطس الأنطوني*










*ابونا يسطس الأنطوني*








*ابونا يسطس الأنطوني*










*ابونا يسطس الأنطوني*










*ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري*










*الأنبا آبرام أسقف الفيوم*







*الأنبا آبرام أسقف الفيوم*











*الأنبا آبرام أسقف الفيوم*







*البابا كيرلس الخامس*







*القديس سيدهم بشاي*











*الأنبا آبشاي*









*الأنبا أغريغوريوس المتنيح*











*البابا شنودة يرسم الآنبا مسكيموس المتنيح*











*البابا شنودة*










*البابا كيرلس*











*البابا كيرلس والبابا شنودة*










*البابا كيرلس وابونا بيشوي كامل*_



*منقووووووووووول*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2010)

*حلووووووووووووووووووين جدا

بركه صولاتهم معانا

ثانكس تاسونى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا تاسوني

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (8 يوليو 2010)

حلوين خالص


بركه صولاتهم تكون  معانا

مرسي ليكى 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## hanysabry (8 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايدك على الصور الحلوه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*صلاتهم تكون معنا امين*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## govany shenoda (8 يوليو 2010)

*حلوين جدا

بركه صولاتهم معانا*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

*صور جميله جدا

بركه صلواتهم تكون معانا

شكرا ليكي تاسوني​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2010)

> *حلووووووووووووووووووين جدا
> 
> بركه صولاتهم معانا
> 
> ...




شكرا مارو لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2010)

> تسلم ايدك يا تاسوني
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


 
شكرا روزى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

> حلوين خالص
> 
> 
> بركه صولاتهم تكون معانا
> ...


 
امييييييين

شكرا منال لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

> تسلم ايدك على الصور الحلوه


 
شكرا هانى لردك الجميل والصورة الحلوة​


----------



## tamav maria (19 يوليو 2010)

صور رووووووووووووووعه 
تاسوني 
بجد صور قيمه جدا 
ولها زكريات حميله 
ثانكس ياقمر


----------



## mera22 (19 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي كتير

الرب يباركك


----------



## holy day (23 يوليو 2010)

*معقول الجمال ده ياتاسوني ربنا يخليكي لينا*


----------



## jesuslove.2010 (23 يوليو 2010)

حلوين خالص الصور دى ميرسى خالص يا تاسونى ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2010)

بركه صلاتهم معاكم والكل

صور بركه ورااائعه جداا

شكراااا​


----------



## menacontrol (24 يوليو 2010)

صور روعة ميرسى جدا
ربنا ينفعنا ببركة صلواتهم ومحبتهم
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

> *صلاتهم تكون معنا امين
> ميرسي يا قمر
> *​




امين

شكرا روكا لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أغسطس 2010)

*صور فى منتهى الجمال ونادره فعلا  
بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا
ميرررسى يا قمرررر​*


----------



## mora22 (3 أغسطس 2010)

صور رائعه ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Rosetta (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

> *حلوين جدا
> 
> بركه صولاتهم معانا
> 
> *​




امييين

شكرا جيوفانى لردك الجميل​


----------



## toty sefo (8 أغسطس 2010)

روعه 
ربنا يعوضك بجد فى منتهى الجمال ​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااا عالصور


----------



## ارووجة (8 أغسطس 2010)

يسلمو دياتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> صور جميله جدا
> 
> بركه صلواتهم تكون معانا
> 
> شكرا ليكي تاسوني


 
امييين
​شكرا مايكل لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> صور رووووووووووووووعه
> تاسوني
> بجد صور قيمه جدا
> ولها زكريات حميله
> ثانكس ياقمر


 
​​شكرا جدا نيتا لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> ميرسي كتير
> 
> الرب يباركك


 
شكرا جدا ميرا لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> *معقول الجمال ده ياتاسوني ربنا يخليكي لينا *




شكرا ليك هولى داى

لردك الرائع

ربنا معاك​​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> حلوين خالص الصور دى ميرسى خالص يا تاسونى ربنا يبارك خدمتك


 
​شكرا جيسوس لاف لردك الجميل​​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> بركه صلاتهم معاكم والكل
> 
> صور بركه ورااائعه جداا
> 
> شكراااا


 
شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> صور روعة ميرسى جدا
> ربنا ينفعنا ببركة صلواتهم ومحبتهم
> ربنا يعوضك


 
شكرا مينا لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> *صور فى منتهى الجمال ونادره فعلا
> بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا
> ميرررسى يا قمرررر*​




الاروع هو ردك دونا 

شكرا ليكى​​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> صور رائعه ربنا يعوضك


 
شكرا مورا لردك الجميل​​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ريد روز للصورة الحلوة جداااااا​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> روعه
> ربنا يعوضك بجد فى منتهى الجمال ​


 
شكرا توتى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> شكرااااااا عالصور


 
الشكر لردك الجميل يا رانا​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

> يسلمو دياتك
> ربنا يباركك


 
شكرا ارووجة لردك الرائع​


----------

